# What are the requirements I must do to get electricians license



## Kraze Construction (Aug 22, 2007)

What are the minimum steps I must take to get a electricians license? Is it 2 years under a master, cause I heard from some its four. Are there any other requirements and what is the best study guide or websites that can prepare me for the test? Are there any recommended sources you guys can share to lead me to the correct path?

Thanks

Kraze..


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Your local office is the only one who can give you the right answer. Unless of course someone comes along who knows what your area requires for certain.

In my area it is 5 years proven field work, and you can take the test. The test is verbatim NEC questions with a broad range of topics.

I have never heard of two years. That is NOT even close to long enough to gain the experience required for a master's test.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Kraze,
Where do you live? Certification procedures are different in all states and municipalities.
Contact your states contractors licensing board for information regarding getting your license.
In some states you do not even have to prove you worked as an electrician.
But without knowing where you are it would be impossible to help you on this forum.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

In Connecticut this is what you would have to do, 

Apprentice = 8000 hrs On the job training
 576 hrs School Rated Instruction

E2 - pass state exam and must work under an E1 license...
E1- 2000 hrs as a E2, then pass another state exam... but now your an unlimited electrical contractor... :thumbup:

so in about 5-6 years you should be all set.... hahahaha


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

It's pretty much the same here in Michigan as the above post regarding Conn.

1)*8000 hrs* on the job under the supervision of a Licensed Master Electrician who is in the employ of a Licensed Electrical Contractor (which may very well be the Master, but does NOT have to be). 
Both the Master and Contractor (if different) must provide written documentation/proof of the 8000 hrs OJT.
They will require *W-2 forms*, and *notarized *letters from the Master and Contractor. 

2)Complete *632 classroom* hours in a certified/approved Apprentice Journeyman Electrician course. This is usually at a local Community College. You have to check with them for availability.

3)Submit your proof to the municipality. Apply to take the Journeyman Electrician exam. They will schedule you for the test in your area. Could be in your city, but usually a major city in your area about 2-3 times a year.

3)To be eligible to take the Master Electrician's Exam. You must practice the Electrician trade for *2 years* as a Licensed Journeyman Electrician under the supervision of a Licensed Master Electrician, and show written proof of thereof.

Attend all required NEC code class updates. In our area, the State notifies all of us who are licensed when and where they are held. Usually about $150.00 for a 2 day session, and they fill up FAST. You must have these update certificates to be able to renew your license.

4)Submit proof to your municipality. Apply to take the Master Electrician's Exam. Basically the same procedure as applying for the Journeyman's exam. In our area, it is only give twice a year. It is very difficult.
Now the kicker: If you fail this exam, the next time you would be eligible to take it again is based on your score. If you fail it "bad" enough, they tack on another 2 yrs before attempting it again.

I would say, if everything went extremely well, which it never does, you are looking at about 7 years to become a Licensed Master Electrician.

Same applies here, to maintaining your Master's License.....code update classes are MANDATORY.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Mar 18, 2007)

In MD, 7 years working under a licenced Master. Need a letter from each (if more than 1) Master electrician , stateing the time worked, and his licence #. Then the test. Mostly NEC, some theory. 4 hours long.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have to ask but what the heck is a master electrican? I have a E2, which is basically the same license as my boss who carries an E1, the only difference is he can pull a permit and I cannot, so basically I need to work for an E1 for my license to be worth any value...


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

The term "Master Electrician" is a bit ambiguous. 
I have a "Class A - Master Electrician" license, and I did not have to go through nearly what you or JGarth describe.

This is why, when asked, we tell folks like kraze that location has everything to do with it.


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

Chris,
Well, I not sure about Conn, but here in Mi.....that's about the bottom line.
We don't use the E1 / E2 designation here.

It goes this way....
Apprentices work under the supervision of a Journeyman.
Journeyman work under the supervision of a Master.

A "Contractor" may or may not be a Licensed Master, but the person supervising the work for the Contractor MUST be a Licensed Master.

A contractor (if he is not a Master) may pull the permits with the Master's concurance (ambulance chaser talk).
A Master Electrician on his own can NOT pull permits, he must also be a Licensed Electrical Contractor.

Basically, ... 
A contractor (non-Master) can pull Electrical permits as long as he has a Master on his payroll/contractors' licence (and his alone) supervising the work of Journeyman Electricians.


----------



## Kraze Construction (Aug 22, 2007)

dang, so basically 5 years under a licensed electrician. It does require a technical college so to speak. My home is Missouri, however...I want to expand into maryland in 2 years, I do work all over missouri, parts of kansas, and illinois with some parts of iowa. If lets say I do get the necessary electrical license, will I be able to do work in another state such as Maryland if I was to move? Or pull permits in kansas or such? Or would I need to start all over? Can I hold the license in 2 or more states at one time?

So it's probably to say it's unlikely there's a contractor to hold a electrical, hvac, and plumbing license at same time then?

Now I want to branch out into the electrical field as in my own company, and Im understanding correct that I do have to work 5 years give/take(8000 hours i guess), take 2 years of college, then take the test and every so often have to update myself for codes through classes...I am understanding this correctly? And is any electrical company in the phone book that I call automatically hold a masters license? I know even though I hold a license with a certain city, most want their own license. Is this the same for electrician?:confused1: 

Thanks

Kraze..


----------



## Kraze Construction (Aug 22, 2007)

you say apprentice under journeyman, and journeyman under master...
is this anything in comparison to like union? Im not sure if I really need master exactly, Im just trying to accomplish to be able to pull permits legally on my own. Or is this what I need to do in order to expand into this kind of work? Not commercial, just residential..least for now

thanks


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

Re-read the posting(s)....you are interpretting them incorrectly.
You are asking and making too may comments in your replies...and they are not in line with what has been posted.
*GO and TALK* in person with your local Electrical Inspector. Take an hour or so to get the *legal requirements* for your area.
Stop this canvassing for info to pick what you want to hear ..... go see the inspector in the city / municilpality you reside. That's the bottom line. You are going to have to do that at some time to become LEGAL.

If I ever find out where you are doing this work illegally, I'll surely report you to the proper authotities. You are going to get someone hurt very badly with the self rationalization of your performance. 
I pray that is is not a child.


----------



## Kraze Construction (Aug 22, 2007)

*Any electricians know?*



JGarth said:


> Re-read the posting(s)....you are interpretting them incorrectly.
> You are asking and making too may comments in your replies...and they are not in line with what has been posted.
> *GO and TALK* in person with your local Electrical Inspector. Take an hour or so to get the *legal requirements* for your area.
> Stop this canvassing for info to pick what you want to hear ..... go see the inspector in the city / municilpality you reside. That's the bottom line. You are going to have to do that at some time to become LEGAL.
> ...


Garth I come in here and try to turn around AND start over the tension that has been done between me and your profession. I am here for all respect to hold the proper license so in the future I may do electrical work to your guy's expectations, I figure then AND ONLY THEN can I get the respect of my questions. 
How did I say anywhere on this post that I was going to do any work without a license? And on that note I will continue to do electrical work where any client allows me to, i'll be sure to send you pics, so stop being so disrespectful. I will ask my local inspector as advised, but I asked if anyone knew if you can hold multiple licenses, this an LOCAL inspector may not know. This is a forum and I'm asking questions that does not involve any type of illegal or hard electical work. If your still holding the past issues dont' reply, If ANY of you electricians are holding grudges against me please dont' REPLY, especially with that ignorant remark. Like Mike said get off your High horse Garth. I took your advice man, I am not doing the more dangerous work such as service entrance work. But I will continue now and in the future to do electrical work as the client and/or city allows me to. I appreciate all respectfull answers from you guys on this issue and my other questions. Out of respect for you guys I am looking for information how to do what you guys do, Am I wrong in asking this? I figured you guys really want an licensed person to do this, and you guys should have some decent answers. I'm not dissing ANY of the answers before this one, because I understand its hard to evaluate my question without details, which is "why" I reposted with more questions. I did not question any answer given, I just realized perhaps a Master is something I may not need for my intentions. 

I read over the replies over and over, and I'm sorry If I don't understand some of the issues. I understand it may take time to become a master but what if thats overkill for what I need? If I'm misunderstanding I would think the reason your on this DIY forum to to explain it to me or not respond if you do not know the answer to give or better explain it. With no disrespect, just when I think I can try to get along with you Garth you fly back with this?

Kraze,
Where do you live? Certification procedures are different in all states and municipalities.
Contact your states contractors licensing board for information regarding getting your license.
*In some states you do not even have to prove you worked as an electrician.*
But without knowing where you are it would be impossible to help you on this forum.
posted by speedy "Unless of course someone comes along who knows what your area requires for certain".

Therefore I told I was in Missouri, and my intentions. I assumed the BEST place for most of my questions is around others whom have experience in the field, and best yet in different states. A single municipality can answer my local questions, but with you guys in different states Im interested in as well. 
Stop this canvassing for info to pick what you want to hear ----Garth I am just making sure its understood my intentions, Just like WHY i was specific with my other question about service. 

Garth or anybody please if this is another question I should not be asking, let me know what kind of questions are not allowed to be asked on here, and i'll refrain from asking them for now on to keep from aggitating you guys. 

Thanks


----------



## Kraze Construction (Aug 22, 2007)

*not regulated at state level??*

I tried looking up in missouri for info as you guys suggested on the license, and it says missouri is not regulated at state level, what does this mean?

Kraze..

another site again stated same thing?

*MISSOURI *

No State Wide Licensing 
Code Administrator 
Kansas City MO 
(816) 274-1678​


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

Can't you read ...

*Go see you local municipality inspector* ... 
at city/township hall ... where you live .... pay local taxes .... 

get the information from him...stop all the BS questioning...
and those ridiculous long posts ... 
I'm certainly not going to read all your jibberish.
You have been told who to contact .. now do it...pure and simple...

Personally...I think this is a scam you are running on us....because no one can be this ignorant of the law....


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Kraze, then you are in the same position a NY State. There is NO statewide licensing requirement. Every town/village/city has it's own requirements. Some require licensing, some don't. It is UP TO YOU to determine which is which. You need to go to each area you intend to work and find out the real answers. THIS is what I meant when I said maybe someone local to you may come along and know what's what.


----------



## Kraze Construction (Aug 22, 2007)

*Thanks for steering me in right direction*

Thank you Speedy,

I do understand now, I didn't understand what you meant by that. You are correct, I did call several municipalities and one said I can take simple test off 99 NEC, and I'll be able to be issued a license. Then others said that if I hold a license with this municipality all I have to do is get a letter from this guy with my test scores and they will issue me a license with no further testing, Then I called different places in Maryland and they said basically same, that if I hold a city license in another state then they can do a transfer and as long as I get a certified letter stating I do hold a current license. I'm relieved I wont' have to work for 5 years under a master, 

Thank you guys soo much for steering me in the right path, 

I do appreciate it

Kraze..


----------

